# come command



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

We have been having a hard time teaching the come command...when we have teats she comes, but if we don't have them she runs the opposite way....at a park or open field its extremely aggravating....we let her off leash and without a treat the only way to get her to coffee is with a stick...she sees out and comes running...Isis is now almost seven . How do we get her to come??.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The "front" command is a good command to teach. I think the come is used too often and might confuse them. If I counted how many times I used come or come here for everything for my dog it would be overwhelming..come here to eat, come here to go out, come here to give medicine, come here to give a treat and so on. Sometimes dogs will associate come with something not great happening when they do come--example getting nails cut, ears cleaned etc. The front command brings them right to you and ends in a sit..wonderful command to learn


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

To clarify your post GSD84, your pup is 7 months, not 7 years. 
I would not let a 7 month old off leash in a park. Baby pups are much easier to train off leash because they want to be with their people....at 7 months if this isn't already trained, you should keep her on a line for her own safety. Practice restrained recalls and never ever reprimand her when she comes to you(after blowing you off) In your presence should be her favorite place to be. 
Instead of using the word come, use here and the front as described above is great.
Teach this with a 20 or 30 foot line.
Are you in any training classes? 

Now that teething is done, tug or a ball on a string to keep her engaged with you can be replaced from offering treats. Because playing with you is much more fun than eating a little treat that you've offered.

Watch these FREE clips for tips on engagement/tug play~ There are several clips/pages to view: Leerburg On Demand | Michael Ellis Videos


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

llombardo said:


> The "front" command is a good command to teach. I think the come is used too often and might confuse them. If I counted how many times I used come or come here for everything for my dog it would be overwhelming..come here to eat, come here to go out, come here to give medicine, come here to give a treat and so on. Sometimes dogs will associate come with something not great happening when they do come--example getting nails cut, ears cleaned etc. The front command brings them right to you and ends in a sit..wonderful command to learn


Very true! never thought of that....i do use come for everything...will try front....and to clarify Isis is 7 months not 7 weeks or yrs...was typing from my phone sorry...


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> To clarify your post GSD84, your pup is 7 months, not 7 years.
> I would not let a 7 month old off leash in a park. Baby pups are much easier to train off leash because they want to be with their people....at 7 months if this isn't already trained, you should keep her on a line for her own safety. Practice restrained recalls and never ever reprimand her when she comes to you(after blowing you off) In your presence should be her favorite place to be.
> Instead of using the word come, use here and the front as described above is great.
> Teach this with a 20 or 30 foot line.
> ...


thanks...going to check out that video....also on another topic was wondering what should i do with her biting. i thought her teething was done but everytime we go to play with her she chomps down on us...sometimes a little too hard....is this normal play?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She needs to get out her oral need...tug is a great way to get it out. This is my dog's favorite :
Synthetic Tug 12"-Elite K-9 Let her win and run her around in a circle on a leash after she's won. Then engage her for more play...
She should be done teething by 7 months...the back molars are probably still coming in, but the front teeth should be good to go for a bit of tug.
There is a great site for renting training videos too...
BowWowFlix.com: Dog DVD Rentals | Dog Training Dvd | Dog Dvds | Rent Dog Videos I take advantage of it!


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> She needs to get out her oral need...tug is a great way to get it out. This is my dog's favorite :
> Synthetic Tug 12"-Elite K-9 Let her win and run her around in a circle on a leash after she's won. Then engage her for more play...
> She should be done teething by 7 months...the back molars are probably still coming in, but the front teeth should be good to go for a bit of tug.
> There is a great site for renting training videos too...
> BowWowFlix.com: Dog DVD Rentals | Dog Training Dvd | Dog Dvds | Rent Dog Videos I take advantage of it!


thanks she loves tug!


----------

